# SPOILERS: Red Wedding Freak Out



## Nameback (Jun 3, 2013)

I am cracking up over here at all the status updates and tweets by people who watch Game of Thrones but never read ASOIAF. I remember being that distraught, but enough time has passed that now I only feel gleeful schadenfreude, because I am a bad person. 

https://twitter.com/RedWeddingTears


----------



## Jess A (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow. Dramatic.


----------



## MFreako (Jun 3, 2013)

They did a great job with that one. Having read the books, I knew what was coming, and still it was gut-wrenching to watch.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 3, 2013)

I knew about it thanks to the internet. When it happened I just kinda rolled my eyes and sighed. I don't really care what happens in the West anymore. There is no hope or justice in Westeros. Team Dany all the way. Hopefully she won't be ingloriously murdered before she makes it across the sea.


----------



## Penpilot (Jun 3, 2013)

Mindfire said:


> I knew about it thanks to the internet. When it happened I just kinda rolled my eyes and sighed. I don't really care what happens in the West anymore. There is no hope or justice in Westeros. Team Dany all the way. Hopefully she won't be ingloriously murdered before she makes it across the sea.



Here's a spin that might make you reconsider. I haven't seen the TV show yet, but I've finished the first three books. This is what I think Martin is doing. From history the good guys aren't as good as we think and the bad guys aren't as evil. 

Knowing that, if you look at the "good" guys from ASOIF, their great flaw is that they're naive. They think goodness and honor will shield them against evil. Ideals are great and all but pragmatism has to play into it too, which this event shows there wasn't enough of from the "good" guys.

As for the "bad" guys, they've kind of won. Now what? They have a realm to run, winter is coming and so are The Others. I think this is where Martin will try to redeem some of the "bad" guys. I think this is headed towards a call to heroism from all and some will answer and some won't. You'll cheer the ones that rise and despise or feel pity for those who don't.

That's my guess any way.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 3, 2013)

Or we could laugh as they all finally get what's coming to them. Say what you like about the Others, but they don't discriminate. Winter comes to the just and the unjust alike. Martin on the other hand seems to have it in for solely the decent people. The despicable types get off scot free with him.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jun 3, 2013)

Mindfire said:


> The despicable types get off scot free with him.


You either haven't read far enough into the series or you glossed over some major retribution....


----------



## Ophiucha (Jun 3, 2013)

Excessive cursing warning, which is to be expected. I wasn't super attached to any of the characters, so I'm not really upset, but I'm a bit disappointed in the lack of future potential for a couple of the little lambs, but oh well, it was cool. Loved when the Rains of Castamere started playing - that was such an 'oh balls' moment, man, well done.


----------



## teacup (Jun 3, 2013)

This is all hilarious.
Not the red wedding, the reactions.
Red wedding was brilliant. Seeing it there with all the emotion and Tulisa (or whatever her name was) getting stabbed loads. With Rains of Castamere too, it was just amazing.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 3, 2013)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> You either haven't read far enough into the series or you glossed over some major retribution....



I actually haven't read the books. I tried, but they're a bit too grim and grisly for my taste. The show tones it down a bit, so I watch.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jun 3, 2013)

@Ophiucha,

1:34 - I am disappoint. Beard Guy was perfectly set up for a spit take, but nooooo, he had to hang out with the calm crowd. What was he drinking, Mellow Yellow?


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jun 3, 2013)

Mindfire said:


> I actually haven't read the books. I tried, but they're a bit too grim and grisly for my taste. The show tones it down a bit, so I watch.



Ah okay...well the justice you're sorely missing comes in heaping buckets soon enough.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 3, 2013)

I added "SPOILERS" to the title so some hapless person won't wander into this thread. No one has right out said a spoiler, but there are spoiler-ish things here, so I thought it would be best to give a warning.


----------



## Devor (Jun 3, 2013)

Mindfire said:


> I actually haven't read the books. I tried, but they're a bit too grim and grisly for my taste. The show tones it down a bit, so I watch.



I don't know . . . . it sounds like the show gave the Red Wedding two extra casualties over the book.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 3, 2013)

I've read all of the books so far and I think Mindfire is partially right. The books are far more grim than the TV show in my opinion. Simply because what I imagine in my mind's eye is almost always worse than the visuals I get from a movie or TV show. I haven't seen this episode yet, but I imagined the Red Wedding from the books to be an absolute bloodbath. Not sure how it comes across on TV. But the TV show throws curve balls every so often. I'm surprised there isn't more outcry about "taking liberties" with the books. Since Martin is a consultant on the show, I guess he approves all those sort of things.


----------



## Ankari (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL, I just watched the video. You know all those who captured the video were the ones who read the book. I should have recorded my wife's reaction.  Priceless!

PS: That lady at 2:10 sums up the collective reaction.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jun 4, 2013)

Again, people, this is just the FIRST Wedding.  Next one should be towards the middle of Season 4.  Reaction might be a bit different.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jun 4, 2013)

This was the 2nd wedding.... 

Tyrion & Sansa
Red wedding
Then... Well, you know.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm hoping they'll move Joffrey's wedding up to the next episode/season 3 finale. It would be great to get some payback to balance out all the tragedy.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 4, 2013)

To me it seems like that would be too soon. I'd say save that for next season since we know there's a season 4. I wouldn't mind terribly if they moved it up though. 

The season finale will probably have more to do with wrapping up other story lines I guess.


----------



## teacup (Jun 4, 2013)

Unless they squeeze in the Martells really fast or just leave them out completely there is no way that the next wedding is in this season.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 4, 2013)

teacup said:


> Unless they squeeze in the Martells really fast or just leave them out completely there is no way that the next wedding is in this season.



They could always change the order of events from the books.


----------



## teacup (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah guess so, they did that with the Reeds and Bran splitting with Rickon after all.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jun 4, 2013)

The wife & I just watched the Red Wedding episode last night...as the scene approached I just watched her.

Her reaction: Oh my God! Noooo!

Afterward, she said it was really upsetting. It depressed her, making her sad. I couldn't help but think of one of my favorite wiring quotes....

"The job of a writer is not to convey emotion but to invoke it." 
- Eric T. Benoit

From a writer's perspective, there's a strong lesson reinforced by this scene. It's sad, it's horrible, the result is terribly depressing, it's angering....it's all emotion that compels me to read on because I want to see these evil, power grabbing men,  receive justice.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 4, 2013)

I would actually say most people who have watched the show with me are more interested in seeing the villains get their comeuppance more than anything else. Like T. Allen said, the show pulls emotions out of you, what it's supposed to do.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jun 4, 2013)

One of these days I will have to learn how to use spoiler tags.


----------



## Devor (Jun 4, 2013)

ThinkerX said:


> One of these days I will have to learn how to use spoiler tags.



For some reason the =Title is required.

*|Spoiler=Title-that-appears-small-and-bolded|*Insert spoiler text here.*|/SPOILER|*


----------



## SeverinR (Jun 5, 2013)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> This was the 2nd wedding....
> 
> Tyrion & Sansa
> Red wedding
> Then... Well, you know.


I think he means a "red" style wedding, not just a wedding. Because the victims were already married for this wedding.
Tyrion & Sansa while suspenseful and entertaining, it was not red by any means.



Mindfire said:


> I'm hoping they'll move Joffrey's wedding up to the next episode/season 3 finale. It would be great to get some payback to balance out all the tragedy.


I think Joffrey's demise is still a ways off, of course I didn't see this one coming either.



Devor said:


> For some reason the =Title is required.
> 
> *|Spoiler=Title-that-appears-small-and-bolded|*Insert spoiler text here.*|/SPOILER|*



Oh, thats why it didn't work when someone else showed me how to do it, you have to have a title.



Spoiler: ALL CAPS



[spoiler equal symbol all caps]Type info here then [/ poiler] again all caps


----------

